# Eurasian Collared Doves + Ringneck Doves



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

Eurasiarrn Collared doves(free range wild backyard doves) + Ringneck doves(domestic petstore/fleamarket/dove breeders)......what information can I learn from experts?

Yesterday, i saw eurasian collared doves. i was sooo confused when i saw them all big n darkish tan-except one. same size but very light collor that stood out the most....

what happens when this two diff, yet so similar breeds/species, have babies?

they sing same? 
they reproduce?
they legal to catch? should all of us capture whEn we find hybrid brids? i was worried this dove will become lunch for hawks n cats n humans n those animals that r hungry n wana eat it

just trying to learn because i felt like i was watching Cesar Milan dog show (Mexican dog rehaber n host of most famous dog show n the world) when one of his episode was about, dog n wolve breed/hybrid n they act as dogs n as wolves...in the end its a confusing life for animal n owner like humans (having a sex change


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Eurasian Collared doves are not protected because they aren't native, so I'm guessing it is okay to keep them. 

Yes, they will have fertile kids. I have no idea what they would look like.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is an article on some of his color projects with these hybrids
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Articles/ECDColorGenetics.htm


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

I wonder if the eurasian collared dove versions can be kept in 2 by 2 inch mesh coops...


----------

